# Étui  IPad3



## AZTT (17 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à toutes et tous
En attendant que n'arrive mon IPad3 je lorgne vers les accessoires que je trouve utiles...
mon achat premier sera un étui intégrant le clavier...






auriez-vous des conseils et/ou retour d'expérience en la matière svp ?

ce modèle KENSINGTON me semble pas mal du tout.... serait-ce le meilleur ? Qui en vend dans le 974? prix ?

Vidéo : http://youtu.be/xScTrKudnow 

*Merci*


----------



## AZTT (18 Mars 2012)

J'espérais un éclaircissement d'utilisateurs éventuels de cet étui avec clavier
pour me décider....
Je patiente 

merci d'avance


----------



## Karamazow (18 Mars 2012)

Perso je ne suis pas motivé par un clavier physique.

Le clavier virtuel de l'iPad vient d'être judicieusement complété par la fonction "dictée vocale" de Siri, n'est-ce pas la meilleure solution ?


----------



## AZTT (18 Mars 2012)

la dictée est une excellent solution
mais n'enlève pas l'intérêt d'un clavier...
quand on a un texte ou document quelconque à travailler
on n'est pas toujours disposé à le lire à toute une salle :love: 

le côté protecteur de l'étui est intéressant... côté discrétion aussi...
un peu comme un agenda... le support pied AR est intéressant
et l'usage ponctuel façon mini ordi peut être intéressant
d'où l'intérêt porté sur ce produit pas très cher qui plus est...

sinon le clavier virtuel de l'IPad aussi est performant et agréable
là c'est la p'tit plus... le côté pratique...


----------



## iDanGener (19 Mars 2012)

AZTT a dit:


> la dictée est une excellent solution
> mais n'enlève pas l'intérêt d'un clavier...
> quand on a un texte ou document quelconque à travailler
> on n'est pas toujours disposé à le lire à toute une salle :love:



Haha... j'imagine le mec, à la bibliothèque, qui veut envoyer un courriel à sa blonde et qui le dicte à Siri...     Mais on va sûrement bientôt voir ça dans un film.

Lorsque tu auras fait ton choix et l'achat, est-ce que tu pourras nous faire un retour d'expérience?

Note : J'ai vu le modèle suivant de Logitech en magasin

http://www.futureshop.ca/fr-CA/product/logitech-etui-avec-clavier-pour-ipad-2-de-logitech-920-003407/10173122.aspx?path=4eb012b87ccc9290ddd4010e278ba065fr02

mais selon les animateurs du Podcast «flash techno», il semblerait que les arêtes des cotés sont trop saillants et que ce n'est pas confortable pendant qu'on écrit (c'est certain que si tu t'ouvres une veine en écrivant c'est pas top).  C'est dommage car c'est mince tout en offrant une très bonne protection pour le iPad. (C'était pour le iPad2).  Faut voir aussi si le iPad est assez stable pendant que l'on saisi le texte au clavier

Daniel
Daniel


----------



## AZTT (29 Mars 2012)

comme demandé voici le retour d'expérience suggéré :

cet étui KENSINGTON version 2 est d'excellent qualité. La finition est irréprochable.
l'Ipad est bien protégé. L'y loger est aisé... il suffit de le glisser à l'intérieur. Il y est super bien maintenu ; l'en extraire est tout aussi aisé (une languette judicieusement conçue le bloque efficacement et s'enlève tout aussi facilement).
le clavier, détachable en version 2 tient par 4 puissants petits aimants ; il est rigide et non en silicone comme sur certains étuis. la frappe est agréable, la taille confortable. Il est d'une finesse impressionnante. Le côté détachable est un atout! on peut aussi bien l'utiliser à son emplacement dans l'étui qu'en déporté...
la réactivité de la frappe est de bon aigure...
quand on transporte son IPad dans cet étui, c'est discret... à la façon d'un agenda papier...
Je suis ravi de mon acquisition, qui plus est au prix promotionnel de 59 chez MACWAY... du coup j'ai ajouté un STYLET faisant aussi stylo..


----------

